# Blackbeard Island Hunt 10/18-21/07



## Al33

Rapid Fire (Mark) and I had a great time with Southbow (Chris), DAGATOR16 (Clay), Rusty, Will, and Swampstalker (Brad). They got there a little before we did Wednesday morning and met us at the dock where they helped us unload our gear off the boat and onto the wagon. Mark and I felt pretty good about the minimal amount we put on the boat as it compared to all others. Because this was our first trip there we were not sure what we would or would not need or just how much we could take.

We immediately began setting up our camps and just as I was unloading some of my stuff off the wagon I leaned over one of my bags to place my bow on the ground under a huge Live Oak. Before I could rise up a snake fell from a low limb barely missing my left ear and onto my bow. Of course it startled me but I think it got to Mark more than anyone else. Chris immediately recognized it as a rat snake and seized hold of it as it was trying to hide in the grass at the base of the Live Oak. Pic to follow.

It was HOT and in no time I was wet with sweat. The mosquitoes, chiggers, sand fleas, and no see ums had their way with me all weekend even though I kept my Thermacell on just about the entire time and sprayed /rubbed on a variety of bug repellents.

After camp was somewhat set up we headed out to scout. The island may not look like much on a map but on foot it is huge. The palmettos grow to 12’high and in many places create a wall of vegetation that this old boy couldn’t get through. Twice I tried to work my way through a expanse of palmettos to get to some open woods and had to turn back. I saw many hunters with stands right on the road and I now know why. Unlike most I did not take a tree stand so that might help to explain, in part at least, why I was the only one in our group that did not get a shot off the entire hunt. My only consolation is that I didn’t have to lug one around. I will, however, be sure to take a light lock-on if I return for another hunt there. There really are not that many good straight trees for a regular climber so if you take one you are limited even further regarding stand locations. 

This hunt ain’t for the faint of heart, sissies need not go. It is tough, especially when it is hot like it was. I suppose you could just hunt near camp and it not be too strenuous, but there is just so much to see there it is hard to stay in one spot.

Mark got started off right Thursday morning making an extremely difficult shot on a ……….well, I think I’ll let him tell you about that. He also had an exciting adventure with a ………, nah, I better let him tell you about that one too.

Chris wasted no time putting his predator skills to good use and brought home a nice slab of bacon. Will managed to get a small porker and Rusty got a good sized doe, all these by Friday evening. We left Saturday morning before anyone returned from the morning hunt so I am sure more game will have been had by the fellows we left to hunt through Sunday morning. I spent Friday walking the island with Chris. We started out walking at 9:40 AM and got back to camp at about 6:00 PM only to go right back out for another 4 mile round trip walk for some late evening pigs we did not find. Friday was a bit less hot than Thursday after we got thundershowers during the night.

I will be adding more pic’s in following posts, but to get things started here is our group shot. Left to right back row: Will, Clay, and Brad
Front row: Chris, Mark, self, and Rusty

All of these young men were a pleasure to share camp with. I appreciate them letting a senior citizen inside their circle. I had a great time fellows, thanks for the memories. Mark, it was a pleasure traveling and sharing camp with you.


----------



## Al33

Chris with the rat snake followed by something I had never seen before. Whatever they are they hurt like the dickens if you get stuck by one. The green body is about the size of a pecan and those needles are hard, long, stiff, and very sharp.


----------



## Al33

Rapidfire with our gear about to load for the trip to the island and the last shot of our NWR employee, Bob, who carted our gear from the island dock to our campsite. Note that due to the high/low tides we had to load all to one level then reload it to another level then load it in the boat at both docks.


----------



## Al33

One of my stand locations followed by a shot of the campground with the skinning shed in the background. The campground is huge and beautiful.


----------



## Al33

I just want to add that all of the NWR employees were very helpful and accommodating. The charter we used, Belle Bluff out of Pine Harbor, were the best also.

I learned a lot on this trip and I watched Chris go into places I wouldn't have dared to go on my own alone. The fella is a pigs worst nightmare. All preditor he is.


----------



## Al33

I just got off the phone with Chris. They have just unloaded everything and are home safe. There is much more to be told about this hunt.


----------



## Vernon Holt

Al:  Enjoyed the narration and pics of your trip.  You have now been introduced to a four lined chicken snake and a version of the prickly pear.  I would have expected a Texan to have been initiated on prickly pears.  How did you manage to miss the sand spurs??

Blackbeard is much more pleasant during cold weather.  Sorry you missed it.


----------



## Al33

Vernon Holt said:


> Al:   How did you manage to miss the sand spurs??



I didn't, they got me twice. Seriously, I had never seen one like these. I knew you would know what they were and was hoping you would chime in  and let me know. Thanks Mr. Vernon!


----------



## rapid fire

*Well.....*

That's what I will have to leave y'all with for now.  I am going to spend some time with the familly tonight, but will try to fill y'all in on some more EXCITING details tomorrow while my little one takes a nap.


----------



## Robert Warnock

Enjoyed the pictures and story, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Glenn

Thanks for the story and pics Al!


----------



## hogdgz

Sounds like ya'll had an awesome time.


----------



## BGBH

Great pictures & story....makes me wanna go...glad yall had fun...


----------



## teethdoc

How about an update.  The suspense is killing me!


----------



## rapid fire

Come babysit this wild child of mine and I can post some good stuff.


----------



## rapid fire

Well, little bit is playing around my feet right now so I will try and get started.  What an experience.  After seeing a snake fall on Al first thing, I was already thinking what have I got myself into.  After a long day of scouting in some awful hot and humid weather, through the thickest terrain I have ever entered, I finally hung my stand on a little knowl in a small clearing in the middle of a palmetto filled swamp.  The next morning, after a 1 1/2 mile walk, I sat sweat drenched in my stand awaiting the b/c buck I had dreamed about the one hour I slept the night before (Did y'all know Al snores?).    Just after daylight I had saw something coming in from the front at about 50yds.  At first I thought it was a large swamp rabbit, but realized it was a nice BB buttonhead.  My motto on this hunt was to cull nothing.  Well, the buttonhead hung out in the thick stuff in front of me for about 45min. undetected and then out of nowhere, he busts across my clearing and under the palmettos which were surrounding my stand.  I got a draw on him at 8yds, but he never presented a clear shot.  I finally had to let down and stand dead still for another 45 min.  He finally moved and gave me a nice 5yd shot.  Too bad I only had about a 6in. window and shot just over his back.  Well you know the drill.  I fumbled around and got another arrow nocked somehow w/out being detected.  By this time, he had managed to get directly under me and proceeded to feed on fallen palm berries.  I layed down on my stand rail and took draw once again.  After about 1min of no shot, I had to let down again.  Finally, he gave me a open 2yd shot and I put it on him.  Full pass through straight through the heart and he pilled up less than 15yds away.  (26 pounds field dressed, no wonder he was hard to hit.)  What an awesome hunt.


----------



## swampstalker

Hey Mark and Al,
Did Chris tell you what he did on Saturday Morning?
I dont want to spoil it for anyone. I will try to get Chris to post some pics for yall.
Brad


----------



## swampstalker

I had an awesome time. What a great group of guys to spend a week with. I think we all had a blast despite the rough conditions.


----------



## OconeeDan

Great stories and photos, thanks!  Dan


----------



## rapid fire

*Now to the exciting hunt...*

The rest of Thursday was fairly uneventful for me, but as Friday rolled around, things heated up again.  Thursday night provided a good nights rest as it rained on the tent roof all night and into the morning.  Some of us slept in and enjoyed the rainfall on the tents.  Mid-morning, Al, Chris, Brad and I decided to do a little walking and exploring.  Well that little walked turned into quite an exciting 12 MILE adventure.  At about mile 5, brad and I walked up on a decent doe about 120yds out.  Brad put an awesome stalk on the old girl to about 20 yds and let an arrow fly from his custom long bow.  Just a little high and a clean miss.  She ran off about 120 more yds and I decided to try my hand on her.  Got w/in 30 yds and she detected me and into the palmettos she went.  I sat in a tree for about an hour hoping she would come back and Brad continued on toward camp.  I climbed down out of the liveoak and headed toward camp myself.  A little ways into my trek, I heard something feeding and grunting 5yds to my right.  I quickly and quietly got downwind 20yds and stopped to listen.  I could tell there were several hogs feeding toward the path I was on.  The were absolutely destroying some hickory nuts.  After 8-10 intense minutes, a nice 100-150 Lb. spotted hog stepped out at 22yds.  I lined up low on the shoulder and let her fly.  Perfect shot through the center of  left shoulder and when she spun around, my muzzy was sticking out the other shoulder 3-4".  He went to hollering and that made the others mad and they went to hollering even louder.  I swear the one 5yds from me was 800 pounds  .  I didn't know weather to shoot mine again, try to shoot another one or just take off running in the opposite direction.  I sat there in shock for 5 more minutes and listened to my hog expire not more than 20 yards off the road.  Well, the palmettos were so thick and the other hogs had me so shook up that I chickened out on retrieving my hog.  I basically ran 2 more miles to camp with the hopes that someone else would be crazy enough to go back and help me recover him.  Not 2 min after I returned to camp, Al and Chris also returned, worn slap out.  Chris caught wind of more hogs back at the kill site and before I knew it, Chris, Al and I were headed back out for 4 more miles of punishing walking in sugar sand in search of another hog.  Upon arriving at the hickory tree, the hogs were gone.  Chris proceded to get on his hands and knees and enter the wall of palmettos where my hog had entered.  We searched hard for a while with little blood to follow before discovering that my hog was most likely gator bait at this point.  Chris pointed out a gator track that was nearly as large as my 9 1/2 boot and the gator slide was on top of the fresh hog sign.  My hog was not found and I can only figure that if I had entered directly after the shot, I may have never been found either.  The three of us spent the rest of the evening taking in God's beauty on the side of the path before finishing the last 2 mile leg of our 12 mile journey.  This was a hunt that I will never forgett.


----------



## rapid fire

*Chris, Brad, Clay, Will and Rusty*

Thank you very much for accepting Al and myself into your camp for the week.  This was one of the most exciting and memorable trips that I have ever been on.  I learned alot from you guys and look forward to doing it again some day.  Any one of you are always welcome in my camp and my home is always open if you are ever on this side of town and need a dry roof.  Come on Brad, spoil it for him.


----------



## HuntinTom

So, Mark - Can we officially change your name from Rapid Fire to Gator-bait?     Sounds like you guys had a great and eventful experience -- I'm looking forward to reading about the rest of the hunt from Chris and the gang...


----------



## Al33

swampstalker said:


> Hey Mark and Al,
> Did Chris tell you what he did on Saturday Morning?
> I dont want to spoil it for anyone. I will try to get Chris to post some pics for yall.
> Brad



Yes, I talked with him yesterday just as they had unloaded at the house. I was waiting for Chris to tell his stories and on rapidfire to tell his other story, but perhaps littlebit has got him too busy or he just doesn't want to tell it. Not that it matters much no how because you can't believe him anymore after he said my snoring kept him awake. I'll admit, I sometimes snore but this is the first time I have heard it kept him from sleeping.

NOTE: I did not realize rapidfire had posted  about the hog stickin' event when I made this post. I somehow missed it.

Good report mark!!! Fun readin' it even though I have already heard it a dozen times now.


----------



## Al33

HuntinTom said:


> So, Mark - Can we officially change your name from Rapid Fire to Gator-bait?     Sounds like you guys had a great and eventful experience -- I'm looking forward to reading about the rest of the hunt from Chris and the gang...



By this time I am sure a more appropriate handle would be gator-poop.


----------



## fflintlock

Man, a good story and another good hunt. Thanks for sharing your memories with us, it's awsome !
I do hope I can one day share the woods and waters with you guys, this is great stuff !!
Jerald


----------



## DAGATOR16

Mark-
I enjoyed the trip very much too. You and Al are more than welcome to join in on any camp site I'm associated with. I would have liked to have done a little more hunting/scouting with you two guys. Glad you had such an eventful hunt. I will never forget the hog that became gator bait! That island is a dog eat dog world. I walked up on a 200 plus hog in the dark while walking back to camp. The 10 yards between us was not enough room! I did not have my bow in hand so I just stood there till it got enough of my light in his eyes and bolted into the woods. The next night I had my bow in hand. I walked up on another eye shining critter so I knocked up an arrow. This time it was a coon. He got a free pass and I was able to breath again. I will post pictures after Chris does.

Clay


----------



## rapid fire

Come on now.  I told my stories, now where are the others.  I just gotta know what happened.


----------



## Southbow

OK, I've finally got a few minutes and sorted through some of my pictures. I could make this 10 pages long with pictures but I'll try to refrain.

Here's a picture from Shelman's Bluff as we were getting ready to load the boat Wednesday morning for the half hour ride.







Rusty's uncle takes us over to the island each year. Here's Bill with his co-pilot Goldie.






Have to include this shot of Goldie in her element. What a life!






As you enter the creek channel that divides Blackbeard and Sapelo Islands, you'll see the welcome sign.






Down to the hunt. Wednesday we spent setting up camp, and early Thursday morning we were all settled in waiting for the unknown. I had three different deer walk close to me in the water and palmetto's but remain unseen. But about 9:00 I started hearing hogs in the Savannah to my right. The savannah in this area is flooded with several inches to more than a foot of water and eight foot tall thick weeds and briars. I debated for several minutes on whether to stay in my tree or get down and go after the hogs. Knowing I couldn't bet on them coming to me, I decided to go to them. I climbed down, slipped 20 yards to the edge of the savannah and eased into the water. After only a few feet I knew I couldn't make a stalk in the thick cover. As soon as I backed out a 150lb boar walked by within 10 yards, but I didn't have a chance to draw on him in the one hole through the cover. I followed him into another savannah and tried getting close, but gave up after a few minutes and left him still undisturbed in the water. Back to the other hogs, I quickly spotted a 100lb boar feeding down the edge of the water. Again this one passed 5 yards away before I could get to the only open spot to him. He headed out into the weeds and I circled back towards the other hogs I could hear. As soon as I did, the boar I just left turned back to me. This time I quickly got within 10 yards of where I thought he would exit and as he passed through an opening, took a shot that angled forward and exited through his left shoulder. He made a run for the next savannah and 70 yards later, piled up on the opposite water line.






Lucky for me, Rusty, Brad, Clay, and Will, were on the road and called me on the radio just after I shot the hog. After a short blood trail Rusty and Brad met me in the woods to help with gutting and dragging the hog.






Still have some good pics to post, but I'll have to save Friday and Saturday's pictures for tomorrow.

chris


----------



## Southbow

Thursday afternoon I hunted the same stand and had two boars feeding within 25 yards for about 30 minutes. At one point the biggest (125lbs) was 15 yards out and gave me the right angle, but knowing how thick the savannah on either side of me was I wasn't going to shoot unless it was a little closer and a perfect angle.

Friday was forecasted 90% rain in the morning and afternoon. We woke up to rain and decided we'd just do some exploring mid day. Brad, Mark, Al, and I took off for the North side of the Island. On the top side of the island Brad and Mark decided to go down the Middle road and Al and I continued on to the west side of the island.






Just down the road there was an old burn and this live oak was completely black, but still standing.






Al and I continued to the North West corner of the island where the old crematorium remains from the days when this island was used as a quarantine for imigrants coming to America. Yellow Fever was an issue at the time and the crematorium was to burn the bodies of those who died from the fever.











As we turned south headed back for camp, we could see openings out onto the protected marsh on the west side of the island.






Let me tell you guys about Al. He's 59 years old and we walked at least 7 miles on that loop. That might not sound like much until you consider the sandy roads, heat, sand gnats (no seeums), and mosquitoes. We were also toting packs with enough water and food for the day along with gear to hunt if we decided to stop and setup. When we got back to camp and heard Mark's story about the hogs, Al jumped at the chance to head right back out for another 4 miles on an even worse sandy road. When we headed back into camp that night, Al was 20 yards in front of Mark and I. If they hadn't been planning to leave the next morning I know he'd have been right back out there. We all should hope we have that kind of drive and ability to hunt when we're 59. Heck, I hope I still have it when I'm 50!


----------



## Southbow

Saturday was going to be cooler temps finally and we couldn't wait to hit the woods. I headed back to my same spot and waited for daylight. The peak feeding time was 8:35AM and right on time, I heard a noise at 8:30 and looked over to see a 4 pointer approaching. I had a trail 5 yards in front of me passing a live oak that was one of the few dropping acorns. The 4 pointer came up the trail, but turned and walked around the other side of the oak. As he passed my stand at about 10 yards, I took the shot and watched my arrow bury high behind the shoulder with a steep angle down. I knew he wouldn't make it far.

I just happened to glance back to my left after not hearing him run any longer and there stood a spike trying to figure out why his buddy ran off. Another arrow was quickly placed on the string as he came in to eat the acorns. He walked a tight circle as he was picking up acorns at about 8 yards and as he was at a hard angle away from me I shot, hitting him just at the back of the diaghram and stopping in the right shoulder. I knew I probably got liver and one lung, a deadly combination, but I was a little worried about how well he would bleed without a low exit hole.

I climbed down a few minutes later to check the blood trail on the first deer. This is the kind of trail we all want to see. He made it about 60 -70 yards, pouring blood the whole way and piled up on the edge of the savannah.


----------



## Southbow

Did I mention I used a special arrow on the second buck? Back in the spring, Brad Evans, one of our group, got me started flintknapping. I spent weekends searching for eastern coastal chert, our local flint, on the Flint River in Albany. I was finally able to make a few points, and haft one to a cane shaft. It flew well, and I hoped to kill something with it this year. Here's a picture of the shaft and point.











Even though I didn't have a low exit wound, the buck bled well for 220 yards where he piled up. I think this could be attibuted to the stone point having a rough cut rather than slicing like razor sharp blades. The wound was really open for a two blade hole. The buck crossed flooded sloughs several times and made it hard to trail even though he bled well. Luckily, Rust was there to help me trail the deer. Rusty is determined on a blood trail and each time we lost blood he picked it back up. This was my first stone point kill and I really wanted to find this buck so this was a welcome sight.











After finding this deer, I wanted to check a palm tree that was dropping berries and getting hit hard last year by the deer and hogs close to this spot. We had found the palm tree the previous year as we were trailing a 10 pointer that Rusty shot. He was in a bay tree and had a limb above his head that he planned to manuever around for the shot, but when the 10 pointer stopped and gave him a shot, he forgot and the top limb of his longbow hit the tree limb and the arrow struck the buck in the neck. We trailed the buck til about 2:30 that day before giving up. As walked towards the palm tree Rusty noticed the bones of a deer. As we were looking at the bones, he kicked up a dead palmetto frond and under was the skull and rack of his 10 pointer. It was exactly as he had described it the year before, and right in the area we lost the trail. What a day for both of us!






Forgot to mention, Rusty killed a doe Saturday morning to go with the one he killed Friday afternoon. What really impressed me was that he killed the 3-1/2 year old doe Friday afternoon just 50 yards outside the campgrounds!

Here's picture of our group on Saturday afternoon when we got ready to clean all the critters. Mark and Al had already left Saturday at lunch.






This was another great hunt for us. Clay, Rusty, and I were on our 4th trip. It was a first for Brad, Will, Al, and Mark. I've shared a camp with Al before and look forward to the next time. This was the first time I've met Mark and Will and I'm so glad they made the trip, we couldn't have had a better group. I'm already daydreaming about next year.

chris


----------



## HuntinTom

What a great account of the hunt guys - Thanks!!  It's so great to live it vicariously through your stories  -


----------



## Sixes

Congrats and great stories!


----------



## duckndeerhuntinRN

*BB*

Nice pics..I'm going in Dec, can't wait...the pics kinda got me excited..
Thanks Guys..
David


----------



## Al33

*Chris,*

Thanks for those great reports. How cool was that that Rusty found that skull and rack?

Great pic's too Chris!

Congratulations on the two bucks and the boar and to the rest of the gang that scored. 

Now about that walk back where I took the lead. For those who don't know, the reason I was ahead of them was because they would stop and look at things and if I stopped the skeeters would attack. It was a matter of survival that I kept on the move, nothing more and nothing less.


----------



## rapid fire

That was a great ending y'all had Chris.  As tough as it was, I look forward to next year.  You all are a great group of guys and I can't thank you enough for sharing your camp.  Next year I will be shootin' the recurve to make it even more exciting.


----------



## Southbow

Mr Tom,
I enjoyed spending the week with Mark. You raised a fine boy, just don't tell him I said so!

I still can't stop thinking about those duck poppers. Wish I'd eaten Rusty's share while he was out looking for that doe. I cut up the shoulders on the hog last night and put it in the crock pot with some seasoning, black pepper, and lemon juice. Tried some this morning and it sure was good.

chris


----------



## hogdgz

Awesome pics and stories.


----------



## Al33

Good golly, how could  I have forgotten to report on Mark's duck poppers. Those were the most deeeeelicious treats I have had since I don't know when. I mentioned it to Mark several times on the way back and can't believe I didn't mention them here. I would make the trip again and face all those bugs just to eat more of those poppers.

Thanks again Mark!!!

BTW Chris, those rivercane shafts are tough, aren't they?


----------



## LadyGunner

wow!  great pictures  
I love the history of the area

I enjoyed the stories so far ..
I need to read more tmwr when I'm more awake

thanks for sharing your hunt


----------



## PAPALAPIN

"GREAT" stories guys.  And great that you posted them here.  It is good PR for traditional bowhunting, and you guys are great embasadors for the sport.   Hope some of the wheelie bow and gun hunters get to read them.  Maybe it will give them the incentive to give "our way" a try.


----------



## Apex Predator

Great job guys!  I can't wait to try Blackbeard.  I'm going back to Cumberland in Dec!  Those islands have something I need every year.  I will probably be the only bowhunter on the island!  Can hardly wait.


----------



## choctawlb

Man,
Sounds like ya'll had a great time. I had wanted to do the Blackbeard Hunt, but had too many irons in the fire to make it.
Randy Keene and I have been hunting the Bluff, and have only seen 2 pigs since August, this time last year I had killed several by now, and seen over a hundred. The sign is there, but the White Oaks didn't bear and concentrate them, and the pin oak acorns they are eating are everywhere.
Deer season hasn't opened yet, and we have had several 2 to 10 yard encounters with the deer, hope the Abo Hunt God will bless me with more opportunities like that when the season is open. 
   Chris , awesome that you got a stone point kill, it is what I live for right now. It is a undescribable feeling hunting with primative equipment this year,sometimes frustrating, but getting within 5 to 10 yards of deer consistently  has been a new rush for me, even if the season ain't open yet. 
Ken
Ya'll watch Ole Al, he will walk you to death.


----------



## Nicodemus

This has been a great story to read. Congrats to all ya`ll, and especially to Chris on his stone point kill!!


----------



## ky_longbow

what a great bunch of pics and stories-looks like y'all had a great time !
congrats to all, and Chris for the stone point buck !!!!!!
post more pics !

just call me jealous in KY !!!!


----------



## Nugefan

ky_longbow said:


> just call me jealous in KY !!!!



and me in Georgia ....

Man Dude many congrats on the stone point kill ....

hope to do the same 1 day .....


----------



## Trizey

Great stories guys!  I enjoyed reading this thread.


----------



## Jeff1973

great stories, sounds like a great hunt, i have been wanting to do this hunt for a couple years now.  I may try to go on the Nov29th hunt.  What does a 1st timer need to know?(besides bring plenty of insect repellent)  

Do i need to sign up beforehand or just show up on that date?  any help would be great appreciated. thanks


----------



## OconeeDan

WOW, great storys guys!  Congrats on the stone point kill Chris, and to Rusty for finding his long lost 10 pt!


----------



## FERAL ONE

incredible story yall!!! made me feel like i was there!!! congrats on the success and the adventure!!!


----------



## DAGATOR16

ENJOY, CLAY


----------



## Apex Predator

That last one looks like he had to go!


----------



## BGBH

Do they have big coolers for ya to keep your critters cooled or did ya have to ice em down in your own coolers.....great pictures ....really enjoy looking at em....


----------



## Al33

BGBH, yes, they have a large cooler and better yet, they will even pick them up for you alongside any of the roads so you do not have to drag a critter all the way back to camp.

Thanks for the pic's Clay!!


----------



## BGBH

Al33 said:


> BGBH, yes, they have a large cooler and better yet, they will even pick them up for you alongside any of the roads so you do not have to drag a critter all the way back to camp.
> 
> Thanks for the pic's Clay!!





Boy you can't get better than that......they sure take care of ya.....


----------



## Bow Bender

*Rusty's Story*

Ok guys here's my first post ever......wish me luck.  This is Rusty, the guy mentioned a few times earlier and I am definately not going to be able to follow Chris's lead with the stone point kill.  Our entire hunt was centered around that stone point and if it would be set free.  He and I are still debating the retirement of said arrow.  I'll hold my opinion but I just talked to Chris and he's going hog hunting in the morning and I'm afraid he's taking it with him.....  

OK, here's my story.  First I look forward to Blackbeard every year starting the moment we leave the Island.  It's hard to explain but the fellowship and hard hunting fill a void that cannot be met by a season of hunting within the hearing of highways and barking dogs.  Each year I reflect back on this hunt while I'm hunting in other places.  I owe more than I can ever repay to Chris for showing me the traditional side (still in awe of what I had been missing all those years) and for convincing me to go to Blackbeard four years ago.  It wasn't a hard sales job, I have known Chris long enough to take his advice in matters involving hunting........but that's many, many more stories.

First day I sat in the Savannah - this year was a good year for the dog fennels which averaged 7 - 8' tall.  It was pretty thick but the deer trails were still there.  Found it the second year when the mosquitoes were just awful.  The breeze makes it bearable when the bugs are really tough, I think the deer agree.  I saw two small bucks eating palm berries about 50 yards away.  One came out and posed for me - he just couldn't figure out why that bay tree kept grunting at him.



The next afternoon I saw five deer, only problem was I was on the road going to a new hunting spot.  Saw none from the tree.  The deer were definitely moving around the roads and in the middle of the day.  

We got rained out Friday morning, but as soon as the rain ended I headed back up the road at about 10:00 am.  Saw more deer on the road and got a shot of this very unshy snake, was hoping it was an indigo but I've never seen one.



Also got a shot of this huge gator in some tall grass that I stalked up on.....




ok, he was about 3 1/2 foot but very defensive of his territory.  After a few pics I was on my way.

We interupt this story to show a shot of Swamp Walker in camp, he really had his game face on.  It's never been captured on film before...to say the heat was getting to us is an understatement.



Here's his abondoned bicycle.  He really did a great job in making the bike out of two curbside freebie bikes and the camo paint job was awesome.  The bike had good rubber but needed more horsepower and a wedge adjustment.  It only made one lap........maybe the reason for the look in the previous picture?  Brad - Love you man!  Hey you still got my 'metto pruners?



This brings up a good point - I prefer the bike vs. the hike.  We generally hunt 2 miles from camp.  The sugar sand makes for tough pedalling and the readjustment of your gear numerous times on the rack can be aggravating to say the least.  Also riding with your bow slung over your shoulder can be dangerous if your limb gets in the spokes.........but that said my feet don't hurt and I get to pass alot of folks on the trail.

I also need to throw a bone out to my friend Wil on his first Blackbeard trip that resulted in his first bow pork harvest.  He put a good shot on a hog Friday but the blood trail merged with a cottonmouth.  He then decided to end the tracking job and went back to hang in the crooked palm that he so affectionately labled "hog haven".  Later that same day another unlucky snooted victim came by at 20 yards broadside.  Wil decided there would be no more tracking this day and put the arrow behind the hogs ear, dropping him in his tracks.  I might add that he had no help that day as he was the only one up in the the Savannah area.....sorry man, wish I was there!

 

Ok now the hunting, just as I'm finishing my early lunch of a tuna cup and trail mix, I hear a deer sneaking out of the palmettoes (sounded like me sneaking through palmettoes - point is nothing can sneak through palmettoes).  I look up to see a yearling ease out at 5 steps and bound down the road away from me headed for the next opening.  What a lunch!  I hunted for about three hours got down and began my search for a new spot to hunt.  Ended up 50 yards from camp and it was time to hunt for the afternoon.  I noticed a line of sweetgums off the road.  This is not much to get excited about - I don't like sweetgums but it was the only break in the wall of palmettoes.  I sat in humble shame as about 10 hunters walked the road out to hunt - 4 of them my so called friends who made sure that I knew they saw me sitting 50 yards off the road.  Of course I had the last laugh.......had a 3 1/2 year old doe sneak under my tree.  I waited for a shot at three steps and let loose the arrow.  She busted through palmettoes for what seemed like an eternity in a half circle away from me - what sounded like a bolt across the Island was a 130 yard freight train that stopped for no barrier.  Thankfully Brad and Clay offered their assistance in the tracking and we found her two hours later after a solid three man effort to snip our way through the 'mettoes!  

Thanks guys, couldn't have done it without you! 



The next morning was a cool, brisk 68 degrees and we were excited.  I went back to the Savannah and sat the gum.  Saw the photo ham spike again and as I went to snap a shot the rascal bedded 40 yards from me.  I did capture this coon catching tree frogs and grasshoppers from the weed clumps.....



At 8:30 a 2 1/2 year old doe came slipping through at 25 yards.  She passed me at 8 and stopped with her head behind a dog fennel.  She never made it 50 yards.....



What a thrill and it is why I'm hooked on Blackbeard!  

The hunting is not easy and the encounters are not numerous, but it is enough................it is always enough.

To my good friends that I was so fortunate enough to share camp with, thanks!


----------



## swampstalker

Nice Pics Rusty! I do have your snips. I will give them to Chris so you can have them for the trip. I figured those bike pictures would be coming soon!


----------



## nedwob

GREAT POST! Thanks for sharing a great event and awsome pictures. You Blackbeard folks are the real deal!
Hey Rusty, you making your own arrows yet???


----------



## Southbow

Great pictures and story Rusty, I just relived the hunt again!

For those of you that don't know, that first doe Rusty killed is a BIG doe for Blackbeard. Look at our group shot and you'll see she dwarf's the other deer.

chris


----------



## Al33

Great first post and great pic's Rusty. Thanks for talking the time to put it up.
Glad to have you amongst us here.


----------



## Russ Toole

Awesome pics and scenery.


----------



## Medicine Man

*Deer hunting*

Man sounds like fun. Pic's are nice, I am surprised you could see over the dog finnels . As for the snake  should have killed the thing. They scare the crap out of me. No! I do not care what kind. Yes, I'm scared. Always wonder why I wasn't invited.


----------



## Bow Bender

Hotdog good to know you can read being from Taylor Co. and all.  You are more than welcome to come with us when you finally get off that night shift and Momma gives you a hall pass.  ***!


----------



## Medicine Man

*Hall Pass*

For some reason the people in this Cardiac ICU do not want me to leave for the night.


----------



## WarrenWomack

I've been going through the forum pages from old to new and found this very impressive thread on page 14. 

I became aware of the Blackbeard Island hunt many years ago (before wheel bows) through an outdoor magazine article about bowhunting there. I always thought of it as a magical place to have a challenging hunt. 

A very good read with excellent pictures. Congratulations to all that enjoyed the hunt and contributed to this outstanding thread.


----------



## johnweaver

Warren,  Thanks for bringing that thread to my attention.  I heard about Blackbeard years ago from a story in GON.  Thats a hunt that I need to make.


----------



## Necedah

Darn, I thought this was advertisement for this years TAG hunt at Blackbeard. Great story line and pics. Let's get a group together and go this year. 

Dave


----------



## The Fever

im hoping to go this year with my dad and maybe a few friends as well...should be great


----------

